# pet armoire - latest wood project



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this will be for sale soon









started this yesterday and just about finished today, approx dimensions, 28" high, 20" wide, 8" deep, made from pine, includes a top shelf (brushes. mirror, nail clippers, etc) a hanger rod (the one pictured is temporary, i will be adding a round rod tommorow) and two small drawers on the bottom (bows, bands, collars, etc), all solid wood except for the back and drawers which is plywood

still needs to be sanded, i will stain it and top coat it sunday or monday, tell me what you think!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's wonderful! How talented you are. Could you make me one for my clothes? lol


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Joe, that is beautiful!







Great job!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW! That is great Joe!!!
I don't have that many clothes...I need more shelves and stuff on the side.








How much is that gonna run when finished?








You are very talented!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joe - I LOVE that! I only wish I had room for it. We're talking a VERY small NY apartment here!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job Joe! That looks great......what a clever idea.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

beautiful! the buttercup needs a place to hang her things. she has them in a box right now LOL

ann marie and the "buttercups need furniture, too, y'know!" buttercup


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, that's great. My next house will have a room just for the dog and I know where to go to buy furniture.








That's a great idea though. sparkey's stuff is all over the place.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that looks very nice Joe, we have two pantry cupboards in the back room in which we store Scooby's stuff and would you believe they are both full, but we are not planning on buying him any more clothes, treats, toys etc because the little guy just has too much now....wayyyyyyyy tooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joe you do nice work. How much is it?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Love it, wish I had room for extra funiture. 

Thinking.....TV in middle....dvd/vcr up top...dvds in drawers...picture of Puddles on top...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, how much? It looks like it would be perfect for American Girl doll stuff too! I have been looking for a doll trunk, but the AGD stuff is soooooo darned expensive and not nearly as well made! The dog bed I purchased (kind of a sleigh style) is now being used as a doll bed in my daughter's room as Valletta really wasn't too interested in it. Can you make it with a finish to match so she has the set?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it







Great job


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Bravo mr. Talented! I'd probably cut my hand off.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Joe, how much? It looks like it would be perfect for American Girl doll stuff too! I have been looking for a doll trunk, but the AGD stuff is soooooo darned expensive and not nearly as well made! The dog bed I purchased (kind of a sleigh style) is now being used as a doll bed in my daughter's room as Valletta really wasn't too interested in it. Can you make it with a finish to match so she has the set?[/B]


actually if I put any on ebay I will market it as a doll/pet armoire, it can easily work for either, its worth much more but i'd like to sell this one for about 165.00 plus shipping

if you sent a picture of the bed I could match it pretty close but not exact unless its a pretty common stain, if its a semi/custom color then it might add another 15.00 to the cost so I could buy it

if anyone is interested in one let me know


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

got it stained and top coated yesterday, just need to add the clothes rod and i'm done (i left the drawers natural for some contrast but they can be satined too if need be)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe, that is just beautiful! Exactly what Lady and I need!

I am putting it on my wish list for after I get all these doctor bills for my back paid off!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I love it Joe. You did a great job as usual. I wish I had the room for one.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, why should I even be surprised??? IN my short time here, I have discovered what an extremely talented man you are. The pic of the findhes armoire is jsut beautiful. I look forward to seeing pics of your new projects as they come up.

Cheryl


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh thats AWSOME, once summer time comes and I have far too many summer dresses for kita I will need something like that.


----------

